# 2008 Bianchi San Jose?



## jpmac55 (Feb 14, 2007)

Has anyone heard or seen anything on the 2008 Bianchi San Jose? Not much out there and even my LBS has nothing to report, vague on when it will even be for sale. Does this suggests the bike will remain the same? I don't mind if it does but no 2007's in my size and I want to pull the trigger on something  

Thanks!


----------



## jollydriver (Nov 12, 2006)

*Consider a Surly, Bianchi Volpe, Voodoo frames, or IRO Rob Roy*

I have not seen any details on the San Jose. It is a fun bike, as I owned one last year and raced it at a very low level (my fault, not the bikes). It is a very stable and fun bike, but not all that light. If you want to pull a trigger on something soon, I would consider the following bikes, unless your Bianchi dealer can give you a good date:

Surly Crosscheck. I have only test ridden these. It gives you the option to run geared or fixed, and the bikes versatility (132.5 rear spacing for instance) means you could build one up cheap if you have many spare parts hanging around.

Bianchi Volpe. This is basically the geared version of the San Jose. With semi-horizontal drop-outs, it should give you much of the versatility of the Surly.

IRO Rob Roy. The new price of this is very comparable to the San Jose if you buy it from the website. The specs look to be good. It should be noted that the Rob Roy comes with V-brakes, and it appears to have wheels built with 32 spokes (the San Jose wheels last year were built with 28 spokes, which could be a factor if you are a clyde). Yet another bike with 132.5 rear spacing. You can search the forums and find favorable reviews of IRO.

Either last years Voodoo Limba (Scandium) or this years Voodoo Wazoo (steel). These bikes have sliding dropouts and give you the option of going single-speed or geared. I picked up a 2006 Limba, and have just had it built up as the upcoming seasons weapon of choice. I am running it fixed, but in a month I will flop over to the free-wheel.

BTW, have you checked with your local Bianchi dealer for details? I think we are in the window when dealer reps are swinging through with details on 2008 bikes. They may have even given your local dealer 1-2 copies of their 2008 brochures.

I hope this gives you some options to consider.

Regards


----------



## jpmac55 (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks!

My motivation was to find a singlespeed, winter bike. My top choice all along was the Van Dessel 'Country Road Bob' but not sure if its overpriced. No dealers nearby. I want fenders and the option for wider tires. I don't plan on riding much in the snow but don't want to worry about it either. 

I also like the Kona Paddy Wagon and the Salsa Casseroll but was hoping to find something local. This is a tough time of year since many 2007 sizes are gone and the new bikes are not here yet. I take a short size frame which are hard to find on a good day. 

All this brings me to the Bianchi San Jose. There is a local dealer and it appears to be a better bike than the Redline 925. 

I had not heard of Voodoo and at first glance, these look promising.


----------



## mruff (Dec 21, 2005)

How is the Voodoo Limba working with the sliding dropouts?
Do they slide at all while riding?

I was thinking of getting one to use as a single speed cross bike. I am running a Surly crosscheck right now, but was looking for something a little lighter.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

I've had a Voodoo Dambala 29" MTB for three years that I run as a singlespeed. Once they're adjusted the sliders have never been an issue. I assume they're the same dropouts as come on the Limba.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

The 08 specs are posted on their site: http://www.bianchiusa.com/08_san_jose.html. No ETA, but you can at least decide if the MSRP is worth the spec, and if both are worth waiting for.


----------



## sbuitend (Feb 7, 2008)

jpmac55 said:


> Has anyone heard or seen anything on the 2008 Bianchi San Jose? Not much out there and even my LBS has nothing to report, vague on when it will even be for sale. Does this suggests the bike will remain the same? I don't mind if it does but no 2007's in my size and I want to pull the trigger on something
> 
> Thanks!


At least from www.bianchimidwest.com, they are stating that the 08 model is unchanged from 07.

See: http://www.bianchimidwest.com/Cyclocross.html


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

Have you tried JensonUSA? I haven't been on their site in two weeks (helped a buddy get a complete Volpe) but I do remember seeing a San Jose. Pretty sure they were the '07s.


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

Sorry jpmac, just checked the Jenson web page and they are gone.


----------



## jpmac55 (Feb 14, 2007)

NP, Thommy. I ended up buying a Raleigh One Way last fall.


----------



## breadandwater (Oct 1, 2007)

just bought this recently! Amazing ride, i cant say enough about it. really solid feel


----------



## reklar (Mar 15, 2003)

Hello resurrected thread!

I will say that I like my '06 San Jose. I rode it 35 miles today!!


----------

